# ciągłe parkowanie dysku

## donmateo

Witajcie,

problem znów dotyczy mojego dysku, tym razem cały czas się parkuje. Dochodzi nawet do takich dziwnych rzeczy, że słyszę charakterystyczny pstryk kilka razy z rzędu. smartctl pokazuję bardzo niepokojące liczby:

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   158   158   000    Old_age   Always       -       127091
```

przy czym wartość ta zmienia się średnio o 50 co pół godziny! kiedyś nie miałem takich problemów, było słychać charakterystyczny odgłos parkowania, ale nie tak często, myślę że raz na godzinę. Co o tym myślicie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze wylacz parkowanie dysku?

----------

## dylon

To tylko dysk pada  :Smile: 

Inne paramerty smart tez powinny byc zle.

Dwa razy mi tak dyski zaczely sie zachowywac (szajsung i seagete) i zyly nie dluzej niz pol roku...

----------

## donmateo

 *Quote:*   

> To tylko dysk pada 

 

to ciągłe parkowanie to tak jakby alarm? Ciężka sprawa. Narazie wyłączyłem całkowicie...zobaczymy jak to będzie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak w temacie:

http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=57149

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Ahenobarbi

http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=92389

Jesli to jest desktop to warto użyć hdparma, żeby parkował rzadziej. Jeśli laptop http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap5

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Poprawione błędy ortograficzne.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## SlashBeast

```
# hdparm -B /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 APM_level   = off

```

Ja mam calkowiscie wylaczone zarzadzanie energia dla dysku na laptopie, wygodne.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Skoro ktoś wymyślił parkowanie, to znaczy że może się do czegoś przydaje  :Wink: 

Ale jestem leniwy, więc mam na sztywno

```
# hdparm -B /dev/sda 

/dev/sda:

 APM_level   = 254
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Skoro ktoś wymyślił parkowanie, to znaczy że może się do czegoś przydaje 

 

Orly?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

YA RLY!

 *Quote:*   

>  Powstrzymuj się od pisania odpowiedzi, jeśli nie masz niczego ciekawego do powiedzenia: 

 

----------

